# Visiting Fiance on Visitor Visa!



## Skrb (Oct 12, 2011)

I would like to add a little bit of help for anyone who is engaged going in to visit their Fiancee on the Visa Waiver, or 6 Month visit Visa, as when I was looking for information on this I stressed because there is not too much on the topic.

*This means Visitor Visa!! No Intent to Marry or Work!! You also Cannot apply for another Visa while on this Visa!!!*

If you are a US citizen you dont need to apply beforehand for a visit visa, ALTHOUGH YOU CAN. Make sure to check the UKBA website as not all countries are covered under the visa waiver. I had no issues getting past immigration, but I also came very prepared to visit. As I approached the desk and gave her the card I had to fillout before hand, she saw that I was intending to stay for the 6 Month visit, and was very serious with me. I would never lie to immigration as that has serious consequences, so I let her know. Yes, I planned to stay the full 6 months ( well, almost, my r/t is dated a week shy of 6 months. ) I forked over my return ticket, and Itinerary. She asked what I did for work, and who paid for my plane ticket. She asked for my reason for my visit to the UK and I told her " Coming to visit my Fiance and His Family, and to see what England is like, because I have never been. " ( Yes it was my first time visiting the UK ) She then asked how would my stay be paid for, and I told her it would be my Fiance sponsoring me, and that I had about 110 USD on me in person, and a Debit card to an account I could have my mother deposit funds if needed at any time. ( I do not have a credit card. ) She asked where I was going to get married, I told her my plans on returning to the States and getting married in New Hampshire. She asked for proof, I told her we were very newly engaged, so I had no official bookings for our wedding, which was 6 months away, that he had only proposed IN PERSON on September 23rd, when he was in the US visiting. She asked if he was waiting for me at the airport, I told her we flew in together, and showed his boarding pass with mine. She also asked if I lived in a home that I owned or rented, and I rent, and showed her a copy of my year long lease ( which will be up April 2012 ) To establish I have strong ties back to the US. I exlplained that I was unemployed because I quit my job to visit, and that for the duration of my stay I had paid 1 months rent and the rest of the 5 months would be subleted by a close friend who would be taking over my room until my return. She told me that I cannot work under any circumstances under my stay, and I told her " Yes I understand, and If I want to return and work, it will be on the spousal visa." She stamped me and sent me through to my nervous Fiancee. It was probably the longest 20 Minutes of my life! I hope this can help anyone who is stressing over the visitors visa, as it is a more minimal visa, but can be tricky for Fiancees, Girl/Boy friends and Spouses. I feel like it helped alot that I actually travelled WITH my signifigant other. This is just my personal expirience, any official info about it is on the UKBA website. But I hope this helps! Cheers!


----------



## Mayhem (Sep 10, 2010)

You are not lying. You have no intention to marry or work in the UK for the period of your current visitor visa. What you do in the US is none of UK-immigrations business, until you want to come back on a spousal visa. For the period of six months while on your visitor visa in the UK, do not work and do not marry your fiance. Sorted


----------



## tiamaria16 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hello,

This post gives me hope, well a little. My husband is green card holder and I am a UK citizen by birth. I am a student in England and work part time (25 hours a week), my husband also works and kinda attend university although he isn't at the moment because we are trying to get him a family visit visa. 

I just want to know if it was difficult for you to get a visa and which one you got? We only want him to come visit for 6 months because like you he has never been to England (our relationship happened whilst I was in the USA with him) and wanted to make sure it was a place he could live before we spent the money on a spouse visa. 

I am so nervous. I miss him so much and it has already been 2 months since we last saw each other. I just hear stories that visa's keep being rejected and wondered if you could shed any light on the situation about the difficulties involved?


----------



## Skrb (Oct 12, 2011)

tiamaria16 said:


> Hello,
> 
> This post gives me hope, well a little. My husband is green card holder and I am a UK citizen by birth. I am a student in England and work part time (25 hours a week), my husband also works and kinda attend university although he isn't at the moment because we are trying to get him a family visit visa.
> 
> ...


A US Citizen / US Passport Holder doesn't need a Visa before travelling as long as you have a good immigration history ( No refusals, overstays etc ) As long as he has a US Passport he won't need to apply beforehand. It doesn't matter how much money you make, or what your relationship is like for a sole visit. All they want to see is that he returns to the US when the 6 months is over. He will travel to the immigration desk and needs documents to show that he has significant ties to the US ( I brought my apartment lease. ) You *MUST* I cannot stress enough, *MUST* have him go to the desk with a return ticket, or they'll turn him right around. Good ties to the US could be a housing lease, University Enrolment, Letter from Employer, Mortgage anything to show that he will need to be back in the US in 6 Months and not overstay his visa. They will ask him where he will be staying, who paid for the trip, who paid for the tickets, the reason why he is visiting, and what your connections with him are, since he is your husband I would bring a marriage certificate. Make sure he tells them he knows that if he wants to remain in the country, that he will go back to the USA and apply for the correct visa, and that he has never been to the UK before and wants to see what it is like before making that decision. You should be fine, the process is just nervewracking. I work as a freelance photographer and hairstylist and the ECO clearly was disturbed by the fact I could run around in the country potentially working illegally, but I was firm, confident and assured her I wanted and needed to do everything right, and I was stamped in. It might also help if you travel with him, my Fiancée travelled with me and waited on the other side of the border ( ha! the look on his face! ) Hope this helps.


----------



## Dyosa (Nov 10, 2011)

Skrb said:


> A US Citizen / US Passport Holder doesn't need a Visa before travelling as long as you have a good immigration history ( No refusals, overstays etc ) As long as he has a US Passport he won't need to apply beforehand. It doesn't matter how much money you make, or what your relationship is like for a sole visit. All they want to see is that he returns to the US when the 6 months is over. He will travel to the immigration desk and needs documents to show that he has significant ties to the US ( I brought my apartment lease. ) You *MUST* I cannot stress enough, *MUST* have him go to the desk with a return ticket, or they'll turn him right around. Good ties to the US could be a housing lease, University Enrolment, Letter from Employer, Mortgage anything to show that he will need to be back in the US in 6 Months and not overstay his visa. They will ask him where he will be staying, who paid for the trip, who paid for the tickets, the reason why he is visiting, and what your connections with him are, since he is your husband I would bring a marriage certificate. Make sure he tells them he knows that if he wants to remain in the country, that he will go back to the USA and apply for the correct visa, and that he has never been to the UK before and wants to see what it is like before making that decision. You should be fine, the process is just nervewracking. I work as a freelance photographer and hairstylist and the ECO clearly was disturbed by the fact I could run around in the country potentially working illegally, but I was firm, confident and assured her I wanted and needed to do everything right, and I was stamped in. It might also help if you travel with him, my Fiancée travelled with me and waited on the other side of the border ( ha! the look on his face! ) Hope this helps.


Hi thank you so much for posting this very informative topic based from your own experienced and give me a lod of insights as I want to apply for a visit visa to have a holiday and visit my fiancee in the UK and have been doing our research online, UKBA websites etc.My fiancee and I were quiet worried with the financial capability as being my sponsor wth my visit visa he needs to show proof of 3-6months payslip but my fiancee just started working again couple weeks ago after he got back home in the Uk as he have stayed/lived in with me here in Philippines for more than a year and that time he was unemployed. So were planning to wait to apply for my visit visa until he reach period of 3months work is that better? Im from Philippines, freelance consultant and real estate agent but the company whom I worked as estate consultant can provide employer certificate, do I have to show proof of bank statements as my british fiancee is my sponsor he would submit proof of financial income and not me isnt it?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Skrb said:


> I would like to add a little bit of help for anyone who is engaged going in to visit their Fiancee on the Visa Waiver, or 6 Month visit Visa, as when I was looking for information on this I stressed because there is not too much on the topic.
> 
> *This means Visitor Visa!! No Intent to Marry or Work!! You also Cannot apply for another Visa while on this Visa!!!*
> 
> If you are a US citizen you dont need to apply beforehand for a visit visa, ALTHOUGH YOU CAN. Make sure to check the UKBA website as not all countries are covered under the visa waiver. I had no issues getting past immigration, but I also came very prepared to visit. As I approached the desk and gave her the card I had to fillout before hand, she saw that I was intending to stay for the 6 Month visit, and was very serious with me. I would never lie to immigration as that has serious consequences, so I let her know. Yes, I planned to stay the full 6 months ( well, almost, my r/t is dated a week shy of 6 months. ) I forked over my return ticket, and Itinerary. She asked what I did for work, and who paid for my plane ticket. She asked for my reason for my visit to the UK and I told her " Coming to visit my Fiance and His Family, and to see what England is like, because I have never been. " ( Yes it was my first time visiting the UK ) She then asked how would my stay be paid for, and I told her it would be my Fiance sponsoring me, and that I had about 110 USD on me in person, and a Debit card to an account I could have my mother deposit funds if needed at any time. ( I do not have a credit card. ) She asked where I was going to get married, I told her my plans on returning to the States and getting married in New Hampshire. She asked for proof, I told her we were very newly engaged, so I had no official bookings for our wedding, which was 6 months away, that he had only proposed IN PERSON on September 23rd, when he was in the US visiting. She asked if he was waiting for me at the airport, I told her we flew in together, and showed his boarding pass with mine. She also asked if I lived in a home that I owned or rented, and I rent, and showed her a copy of my year long lease ( which will be up April 2012 ) To establish I have strong ties back to the US. I exlplained that I was unemployed because I quit my job to visit, and that for the duration of my stay I had paid 1 months rent and the rest of the 5 months would be subleted by a close friend who would be taking over my room until my return. She told me that I cannot work under any circumstances under my stay, and I told her " Yes I understand, and If I want to return and work, it will be on the spousal visa." She stamped me and sent me through to my nervous Fiancee. It was probably the longest 20 Minutes of my life! I hope this can help anyone who is stressing over the visitors visa, as it is a more minimal visa, but can be tricky for Fiancees, Girl/Boy friends and Spouses. I feel like it helped alot that I actually travelled WITH my signifigant other. This is just my personal expirience, any official info about it is on the UKBA website. But I hope this helps! Cheers!


Thanks! It's always helpful to have someone's first-hand experience with UK immigration on arrival. Your story confirms most of my understanding about the questions you are likely to be asked and what kinds of evidence you need/they are looking for. The fact you had a strong reason to return to US because of your lease, and that you've fully understood the conditions for a visitor, swung it in your favour. Any vague replies may well have led to even sterner grilling in an interview room and possible rejection. They can now refuse admission on the opinion of an individual immigration officer, when endorsed by a supervisor (e.g. chief immigration officer or CIO).


----------



## Dyosa (Nov 10, 2011)

*Philippine citizen fiancee visit visa to the Uk*



Joppa said:


> Thanks! It's always helpful to have someone's first-hand experience with UK immigration on arrival. Your story confirms most of my understanding about the questions you are likely to be asked and what kinds of evidence you need/they are looking for. The fact you had a strong reason to return to US because of your lease, and that you've fully understood the conditions for a visitor, swung it in your favour. Any vague replies may well have led to even sterner grilling in an interview room and possible rejection. They can now refuse admission on the opinion of an individual immigration officer, when endorsed by a supervisor (e.g. chief immigration officer or CIO).


Hi Joppa can you help me answer my questions about financial proof for visitor visa as Im also going to apply for visit visa to visit my fiancee in the UK. My questions and situation is above your reply to this thread. Thank you loads in advance!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Dyosa said:


> Hi thank you so much for posting this very informative topic based from your own experienced and give me a lod of insights as I want to apply for a visit visa to have a holiday and visit my fiancee in the UK and have been doing our research online, UKBA websites etc.My fiancee and I were quiet worried with the financial capability as being my sponsor wth my visit visa he needs to show proof of 3-6months payslip but my fiancee just started working again couple weeks ago after he got back home in the Uk as he have stayed/lived in with me here in Philippines for more than a year and that time he was unemployed. So were planning to wait to apply for my visit visa until he reach period of 3months work is that better? Im from Philippines, freelance consultant and real estate agent but the company whom I worked as estate consultant can provide employer certificate, do I have to show proof of bank statements as my british fiancee is my sponsor he would submit proof of financial income and not me isnt it?


You don't have to have 3-6 months' worth of payslips from your fiancée for a visitor visa, provided the current income is seen to be sufficient.
You need to provide your own financial details and bank statement as well as your fiancée's, as they take into account combined income and savings.


----------



## Dyosa (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for your quick response, appreciated so much! I went to UKBA website and even other websites as well about UK Visa law, all of them have stated one of the requirements is 3-6months payslips of the british fiancee as sponsor of my visit visa to prove that he is financially stable to pay for my trip, this is the only requirement that worry us considering my fiancee just started working this month when he got back home in UK as he was unemployed for a year when he stayed with me here in Philippines. According to Ukba website its the one who sponsor the visit visa who must provide finances such as pay slips and bank statements and not me.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Dyosa said:


> Thanks for your quick response, appreciated so much! I went to UKBA website and even other websites as well about UK Visa law, all of them have stated one of the requirements is 3-6months payslips of the british fiancee as sponsor of my visit visa to prove that he is financially stable to pay for my trip, this is the only requirement that worry us considering my fiancee just started working this month when he got back home in UK as he was unemployed for a year when he stayed with me here in Philippines. According to Ukba website its the one who sponsor the visit visa who must provide finances such as pay slips and bank statements and not me.


See http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/documents/out-of-country/visitors.pdf.

_Information about your finances and employment

You may submit any of the following financial documents. *You should consider including evidence of your total monthly income from all sources – for example, employment, friends, family, personal savings and property.* This will help us assess your circumstances in your own country and will give us evidence of how your trip is to be funded. *You should consider providing this information even if someone else is paying for your trip.
- If someone else is paying for your trip, they should consider providing the same information about their finances and employment.*
- If you are providing documents from a joint account, please explain who the other account holders are, and why you have permission to spend money from the account.
- If your spouse or partner is employed, the entry clearance officer also finds it helpful to see evidence of their employment and financial details._

While they ask for bank statement and pay slips up to the last 6 months, if you have been in employment for less, just provide what you have. They wil assess based on evidence provided. If your job is permanent, not temporary or seasonal, that will strengthen your case.

You are applying for a _*visitor *_visa, not a settlement visa to live in UK permanently?


----------



## Dyosa (Nov 10, 2011)

Joppa said:


> See http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/documents/out-of-country/visitors.pdf.
> 
> _Information about your finances and employment
> 
> ...


Your the best! It really enlighten me. I am only applying for visitor visa as my fiancee are going to migrate in Australia next year. So we just didnt consider marrying in the UK as we prefer to have our wedding in Australia. I've heard about marriage visitor visa that allows me to get married in the UK and leave after 6months, I reckon same requirements as visitor visa isn't it? My fiancee will go back to the philipines with me before my 6months visitor visa expire so I think my fiancee will also show ticket same date with my return ticket to help convince the ECO that Im not going to overstay in the UK. With my finance details I have a permanent job as real estate agent and I can provide employment certificate, but I dont have loads of savings in the bank so I will better show pay slips and income tax return and I also have my cousins working in London already british citizens with permanent jobs as nurses so it could help if I will include them that can support me just incase I need them in the UK? Im glad to know that my fiancee and I don't have to wait for 3months to apply for my visit visa as we have thought before we have to provide his 3month payslips. Last question how long does it take for visitor visa application and fees?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Dyosa said:


> Your the best! It really enlighten me. I am only applying for visitor visa as my fiancee are going to migrate in Australia next year. So we just didnt consider marrying in the UK as we prefer to have our wedding in Australia. I've heard about marriage visitor visa that allows me to get married in the UK and leave after 6months, I reckon same requirements as visitor visa isn't it? My fiancee will go back to the philipines with me before my 6months visitor visa expire so I think my fiancee will also show ticket same date with my return ticket to help convince the ECO that Im not going to overstay in the UK. With my finance details I have a permanent job as real estate agent and I can provide employment certificate, but I dont have loads of savings in the bank so I will better show pay slips and income tax return and I also have my cousins working in London already british citizens with permanent jobs as nurses so it could help if I will include them that can support me just incase I need them in the UK? Im glad to know that my fiancee and I don't have to wait for 3months to apply for my visit visa as we have thought before we have to provide his 3month payslips. Last question how long does it take for visitor visa application and fees?


Yes, you can add other sources of help/funds, but they must agree to it and sign a letter of offer, plus bank statement. They don't have to put up money upfront, but act as safety net if needed.

Visa costs 5472 PHP and most applications are processed within a week. It will get longer towards Christmas.


----------



## Dyosa (Nov 10, 2011)

okay noted with thanks! I will just asked them to provide letter of support for me. I want to come visit my fiancee in January as I have many clients and work this December. I haven't check yet where Im gonna start my visitor visa application. It should be my fiancee who will do the 1st step to apply for my visitor visa as he is sponsoring me and enviting to visit him?or Im the one who will start the application? Where to submit all the requirements then?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Dyosa said:


> okay noted with thanks! I will just asked them to provide letter of support for me. I want to come visit my fiancee in January as I have many clients and work this December. I haven't check yet where Im gonna start my visitor visa application. It should be my fiancee who will do the 1st step to apply for my visitor visa as he is sponsoring me and enviting to visit him?or Im the one who will start the application? Where to submit all the requirements then?


You apply for your own visa, getting letters and supporting documents from your fiancé and other sponsors to accompany your application.
You apply to UKBA in Manila.
See UK Border Agency | How to apply and downlod form VAF1A and guidance notes, and
see UK Border Agency | UK Border Agency in the Philippines about how to apply in the Philippines. It requires a personal appearance at the visa application centre in Manila. Follow the procedure to the letter, as it's quite involved.


----------



## Dyosa (Nov 10, 2011)

thanks a million for answering all my queries, appreciated so much. Its enlightment to understand now on how to get started with my visitor visa. I hope everything will be fine and keep you posted once I've done with my application.


----------



## Dyosa (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi Joppa one more question, do I have to book my return ticket in advance so I can submit it together with the other documents as proof that Im going back in Philippines?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Dyosa said:


> Hi Joppa one more question, do I have to book my return ticket in advance so I can submit it together with the other documents as proof that Im going back in Philippines?


You shouldn't, in case you are denied a visa and lose your money. What you should supply is your intended flight details without booking, such as screen shot of flights you hope to take.


----------



## Dyosa (Nov 10, 2011)

Joppa said:


> You shouldn't, in case you are denied a visa and lose your money. What you should supply is your intended flight details without booking, such as screen shot of flights you hope to take.


Understood, thanks a load again for helping me and answering my queries spontaneously, greatly appreciated! Cheers mate


----------



## Liz in UK (Jul 31, 2011)

Skrb said:


> I would like to add a little bit of help for anyone who is engaged going in to visit their Fiancee on the Visa Waiver, or 6 Month visit Visa, as when I was looking for information on this I stressed because there is not too much on the topic.
> 
> *This means Visitor Visa!! No Intent to Marry or Work!! You also Cannot apply for another Visa while on this Visa!!!*
> 
> If you are a US citizen you dont need to apply beforehand for a visit visa, ALTHOUGH YOU CAN. Make sure to check the UKBA website as not all countries are covered under the visa waiver. I had no issues getting past immigration, but I also came very prepared to visit. As I approached the desk and gave her the card I had to fillout before hand, she saw that I was intending to stay for the 6 Month visit, and was very serious with me. I would never lie to immigration as that has serious consequences, so I let her know. Yes, I planned to stay the full 6 months ( well, almost, my r/t is dated a week shy of 6 months. ) I forked over my return ticket, and Itinerary. She asked what I did for work, and who paid for my plane ticket. She asked for my reason for my visit to the UK and I told her " Coming to visit my Fiance and His Family, and to see what England is like, because I have never been. " ( Yes it was my first time visiting the UK ) She then asked how would my stay be paid for, and I told her it would be my Fiance sponsoring me, and that I had about 110 USD on me in person, and a Debit card to an account I could have my mother deposit funds if needed at any time. ( I do not have a credit card. ) She asked where I was going to get married, I told her my plans on returning to the States and getting married in New Hampshire. She asked for proof, I told her we were very newly engaged, so I had no official bookings for our wedding, which was 6 months away, that he had only proposed IN PERSON on September 23rd, when he was in the US visiting. She asked if he was waiting for me at the airport, I told her we flew in together, and showed his boarding pass with mine. She also asked if I lived in a home that I owned or rented, and I rent, and showed her a copy of my year long lease ( which will be up April 2012 ) To establish I have strong ties back to the US. I exlplained that I was unemployed because I quit my job to visit, and that for the duration of my stay I had paid 1 months rent and the rest of the 5 months would be subleted by a close friend who would be taking over my room until my return. She told me that I cannot work under any circumstances under my stay, and I told her " Yes I understand, and If I want to return and work, it will be on the spousal visa." She stamped me and sent me through to my nervous Fiancee. It was probably the longest 20 Minutes of my life! I hope this can help anyone who is stressing over the visitors visa, as it is a more minimal visa, but can be tricky for Fiancees, Girl/Boy friends and Spouses. I feel like it helped alot that I actually travelled WITH my signifigant other. This is just my personal expirience, any official info about it is on the UKBA website. But I hope this helps! Cheers!


I had a very similar experience in 2009 visiting my (At the time) boyfriend. I would recommend that though US citizens do not have to apply before hand, it may be best to at least call the UKBA and ask a few questions about whether they think you should apply or not. In 2009 I visited my boyfriend for 6 months on a visa waiver. When the immigration officer saw I was intending to stay for 6 months she was very serious and I was actually asked to sit down until the entire plane had been processed (I flew into Bristol, so much different from flying into London). I was then taken into an interview room and my bags were searched and many questions were asked. My return ticket showed I was leaving about 3 days before the end of the 6 months, and I was asked who had payed for them. I was asked where I was intending to live and how I was intending to pay for my travels, and the purpose of my visit. I did have a bank statement with me showing that I had only about $500 to my name at that time, but also showed a regular direct deposit from my father, plus letters from my boyfriend and his parents saying that if I needed anything I could not pay for, they would pay and that I would be living with them rent free.

In order to prove I would be returning to the US as I was unemployed, due to quitting to visit England for 6 months, and living with my mother, so no mortgage or lease, I only had my return ticket. On my entry card I had put "Actress" as my occupation (Because that is what my degree is in.) When asked, I said I had put that down because it was my intent to return home after the 6 months and begin to actually pursue my career in acting but that I had no intent to work in anyway in the UK and the purpose of the visit was merely to see what life in the UK and what life with my boyfriend would be like. I had also taken out a travel health insurance policy so that if I were to become ill, I would not be a drain on the NHS, and the policy expired the day after my return flight was booked.

I think it took me about an hour to get through immigration, but I was allowed in, but my passport was stamped with a reference number which would allow them to find all of the information about my interview. I was very confused by the fact that the officer didn't call my boyfriend or his parents to confirm anything. 

I came back to the UK about a year later for a shorter visit for a friend's wedding and the 6 month stay did cause them to question me a bit more closely before I was allowed in. It didn't seem to have much bearing when I applied for the fiancee visa, and may even have helped show that we were in a legitimate relationship. And now we are married and I have just received my Biometrics Residence Permit for my FLR(M) in the post today.

I believe I could have saved myself a very stressful hour if I had called the UKBA before flying over and gathered a bit more information from them, and asked them specific questions relative to my situation, and looked into whether I should apply for an actual visa, rather than just look at the website which in 2009 really just said that you can come into the UK for 6 months without a visa as a visitor.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Liz in UK said:


> I had a very similar experience in 2009 visiting my (At the time) boyfriend. I would recommend that though US citizens do not have to apply before hand, it may be best to at least call the UKBA and ask a few questions about whether they think you should apply or not. In 2009 I visited my boyfriend for 6 months on a visa waiver. When the immigration officer saw I was intending to stay for 6 months she was very serious and I was actually asked to sit down until the entire plane had been processed (I flew into Bristol, so much different from flying into London). I was then taken into an interview room and my bags were searched and many questions were asked. My return ticket showed I was leaving about 3 days before the end of the 6 months, and I was asked who had payed for them. I was asked where I was intending to live and how I was intending to pay for my travels, and the purpose of my visit. I did have a bank statement with me showing that I had only about $500 to my name at that time, but also showed a regular direct deposit from my father, plus letters from my boyfriend and his parents saying that if I needed anything I could not pay for, they would pay and that I would be living with them rent free.
> 
> In order to prove I would be returning to the US as I was unemployed, due to quitting to visit England for 6 months, and living with my mother, so no mortgage or lease, I only had my return ticket. On my entry card I had put "Actress" as my occupation (Because that is what my degree is in.) When asked, I said I had put that down because it was my intent to return home after the 6 months and begin to actually pursue my career in acting but that I had no intent to work in anyway in the UK and the purpose of the visit was merely to see what life in the UK and what life with my boyfriend would be like. I had also taken out a travel health insurance policy so that if I were to become ill, I would not be a drain on the NHS, and the policy expired the day after my return flight was booked.
> 
> ...


There is nothing unusual in your experience with immigration officer on arrival and in the questions you were asked. They do profile passengers and those who might be tempted or planning to break the rules, work, overstay etc, will be singled out and quizzed in depth. At least you had good answers to their questions and had some supporting evidence at hand. They sometimes call your UK sponsor and sometimes they don't - it depends. 

Trouble with asking UKBA (at the consulate) about your specific requirements is you don't normally get very helpful answers, such as 'look at the website' and 'all factors will be taken into account before a decision is made'. It's best to ask here and you will get more helpful replies. Of course none of us makes the decision and there is no guarantee, but at least you'll avoid major pitfalls. Applying for a visitor visa when you don't have to is only recommended when there is a high chance of denied entry, usually because of prior history of visa violations or refused admission.


----------

